# Relocation package - UK to USA



## farmfood (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm relocating (with family) to San Francisco from the UK as part of a intra-company transfer. Here's the elements of the relocation package I've been offered. Is there anything obvious missing?

Flights - in/out and 2 extra during the first year
Accommodation - rent paid for first year
Shipping costs in/out
Tax and Visa assistance
Electrical goods allowance

Cheers!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's probably not considered part of your relocation package, but do be sure and check on the health insurance situation. There is no obligation for employers to pay for health insurance in the US. Make sure you know what sort of insurance you're getting and how much you have to contribute for it. (You can't really negotiate the health insurance arrangements, but you should understand what they are.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Repatriation within company
Will you be under UK or US contract? - Actual working times, holidays, vacation days
Will your wife be able to work or stay at home?
Will your compensation cover everything after the first year?
CA being an employment at will state - what out of your contract applies when you quit or your employer fires you?


----------

